# Angelfish Art



## Tigger3336 (Mar 16, 2019)

I work full time as a Mechanic Shop Manager during the day, come home, tend my fish tanks ... and then I work my own little business of doing Stained Glass. Mostly I draw my own unique patterns, and yesterday after I finished the water change on my 40 gallon, I took a picture of it ... then got inspired.

I know you guys/gals would appreciate this more than anyone else will, and as for me, I'm seriously thinking of creating this in actual glass now that the drawing is complete. Sadly I lost Cheddar last week, he was the smallest and really did nothing more than hide right from day one, but he was really pretty so I included him as a memory.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks very nice 👍🏻


----------



## Tigger3336 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thank you very much.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*awesome*

awesome job &#8230;. look forward to seeing that in stained glass 
great job


----------



## Tigger3336 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thank you! I've just moved to a new home, with SOOO many windows! This will be one "aquarium" that won't need weekly tear downs.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Very nice! A friend of mine also works with stained glass at a hobbyist level, and has made some awesome stuff&#8230; noticing your location, he used to buy all of his supplies from Twindmills Markets in Colborne (right off of the 401)&#8230; thought I'd mention it, in case you hadn't come across them in your own travels 

(I have no affiliation with this place - I just tagged along with my buddy one day for the ride!)

https://www.facebook.com/TWINDMILLS/


----------



## Tigger3336 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thank you, @Windowlicla ... this panel will be done in a layered technique, so as to avoid lead lines and create depth. It's going to be a challenge, but will be worth it in the end.

Small world!!! I used to manage Twindmills many moons ago, but branched out on my own probably 15 or so years ago now. She has quite a bit of wonderful glass in that shop still to this day. Otherwise, I drove to Kingston to purchase anything I needed. I truly appreciate your mentioning a location, they are hard to come by ... unless one travels to the States or deep into Toronto.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh didn’t notice this wasn’t already the glass lol

Looking forward to seeing the end result


----------



## Tigger3336 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks, @Jackson ... I use a program to draw that allows me to put real samples of glass via images into the design. This way, when I draw for a client, they get a realistic idea of what to expect when the actual project is complete. 

It's funny when someone comes to the studio and sees the fish tank, and brine shrimp hatching using my work table light. LOL ... I'd get more work done if I wasn't sitting watching the angels swim though!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Lol! No way! (Now don't I feel like a fool!!  )


----------



## Tigger3336 (Mar 16, 2019)

Awww, @Windowlicka, don't feel like that. I truly appreciate your letting me know about Twindmills ... not many people even know where Colborne is. I appreciate your thinking of me enough to help make my little business easier on me.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh I do - it's not 15mins from my home!  And panic not - I'm over it… this thread isn't about me - it's about your artwork/talent…


----------

